# OB Category II codes?



## efrohna (Sep 9, 2011)

Does anyone use the Patient Management Category II codes for their OB patients?  0500F, 0501F, 0502F and 0503F?  Hoping someone can help me distinguish the difference between 0500F and 0501F?  
- E. Frohna


----------



## kim cpc (Sep 12, 2011)

*category codes*

Hi there,

The 0500F code is used for  intital prenatal care visit with the provider.  The 0501F is the prenatal flow sheet documented, which I do not use .  We only use 0500F,0502F(subsequent visit for continuing care), and of course 0503F for post partum.

Hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## efrohna (Sep 13, 2011)

It sure does!!!  THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## salybe (Oct 30, 2011)

Do you receive reimbursement for these category II codes? If so which insurance companies are you billing these codes to? Thanks.

Sarah


----------



## ajs (Nov 2, 2011)

salybe said:


> Do you receive reimbursement for these category II codes? If so which insurance companies are you billing these codes to? Thanks.
> 
> Sarah



Category II codes are not for reimbursement but are used for tracking performance measures.


----------



## sswartz (Mar 20, 2012)

*Category II codes*

Hello!

Would anyone be willing to assist me with some questions relating to category II codes? Our quality department is considering using category II codes and we are in need of some assistance. Thanks!


----------



## sswartz (Mar 20, 2012)

*Category II codes*

Oops, forgot to mention, we are also looking for someone who could come on site and provide education on category II codes. Thanks!


----------

